# Question  for  knifemakers - vulcanized fiber



## QuakerBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Im looking at buying some vulcanized fiber for spacers in segmented pens but have some questions. 

1. Does CA glue bond well to it?

2.  Would it cut well with a gouge on the lathe?

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes , it will glue well with super glue, and its soft so i think it would turn well also.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 1, 2017)

It might be a little softer than some of the woods you might be using, so watch carefully when you start turning it down. Test a few mock-ups before you get serious on a nice pen. 
I have had some of the box-store superglues give poor results so you might want to test that as well. 

What size pieces will you be working with? Always seems to be small scrap cut-offs getting tossed in most knifemaking shops. May just be a postage thing for you.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Carl has a good point and I think I have some scraps.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> It might be a little softer than some of the woods you might be using, so watch carefully when you start turning it down. Test a few mock-ups before you get serious on a nice pen.
> I have had some of the box-store superglues give poor results so you might want to test that as well.
> 
> What size pieces will you be working with? Always seems to be small scrap cut-offs getting tossed in most knifemaking shops. May just be a postage thing for you.



I'll be using strips abput 3/4 × 4

I use pretty pricy ca for my process.  The fiber will be used as spacers between layers or wood and resin.


georgiaboy said:


> Carl has a good point and I think I have some scraps.


 i just ordered some sheets, but depending on size...


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 2, 2017)

I tend to toss most of my scraps in a zip loc just in case I can use them on my miniatures. I'll check and see what's lurking there. I know Andy and Allen at Fiddleback go through a lot of the stuff and in some pretty exotic colors. I'll bump them and see what they toss out.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> I tend to toss most of my scraps in a zip loc just in case I can use them on my miniatures. I'll check and see what's lurking there. I know Andy and Allen at Fiddleback go through a lot of the stuff and in some pretty exotic colors. I'll bump them and see what they toss out.



Very cool.  I just bought a 9 pack of assorted colors from a knife making site.  The name escapes me!


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm hoping for some shop time this weekend and will check my plastic bag as well.  If you bought the assortment pack it will be everything that I have.  I rarely use that material now in favor of g10.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

georgiaboy said:


> I'm hoping for some shop time this weekend and will check my plastic bag as well.  If you bought the assortment pack it will be everything that I have.  I rarely use that material now in favor of g10.




Can you educate me on g10 please?


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 2, 2017)

G10 is layers of fiberglass cloth that have been glued together to form a thicker sheet. 

Always :

WEAR A RESPIRATOR
Use a metal cutting saw to cut it.

It grinds well and drills well, and sands well. Did i mention to WEAR A RESPIRATOR.

As you work it , fibers of the cloth will break off and get airborne. You dont want to breath these fibers. They will make you dead.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh , and , the super glue i use is the good stuff with the spray on quick dry.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 3, 2017)

Just a note: The fumes from grinding any of the super glues can make you just as dead. Don't believe me, put a drop on chrome tanned leather, just don't breath the smoke as it contains most of the same chemical gas as use to be used in the gas chambers of old.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Razor Blade said:


> G10 is layers of fiberglass cloth that have been glued together to form a thicker sheet.
> 
> Always :
> 
> ...



Doesn't sound likr the right product for my uses for multiple reasons


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

What is the best way to cut it?  Utility knife?


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 6, 2017)

It cuts with anything you would cut fine thin wood with. I usually wind up either using my fret saw or a pair of shop shears (for leather) just because they are always at hand in my shop. Band saw with fine teeth should work just fine.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> It cuts with anything you would cut fine thin wood with. I usually wind up either using my fret saw or a pair of shop shears (for leather) just because they are always at hand in my shop. Band saw with fine teeth should work just fine.




Thank you


----------

